# Environnements de dveloppement > Autres EDI > Powerbuilder >  [PowerBuilder] Envoi de mail ?

## tipote69

Bonjour,

J'ai une application PowerBuilder 6.5, dans cette application j'ai ajout une fonctionnalit afin de pouvoir envoyer des mails (avec piece jointe) par l'intermdiaire de LotusNotes (version 5.0.8).
Cette fonctionnalit fonctionne corectement cependant, je n'arrive pas  envoyer le mail directement, je m'explique : je suis oblig de cliquer sur le bouton envoyer de lotusNotes pour envoyer le mail.

J'aimerai savoir comment et est-il possible qu' partir de PowerBuilder je puisse envoyer un mail sans avoir aucune action  faire dans LotusNotes ?

Merci de votre aide.

----------


## XtofRoland

mailsession.mailSend ( { mailmessage } )

----------


## tipote69

Avec cette methode, le mail se cre sous Lotus mais je suis oblig de cliquer sur le bouton envoy de Lotus.

Est ce un probleme de parametrage Lotus pour ne plus avoir a effectuer cette tache?

Merci

----------


## pilou007

Salut j'ai dj eu ce problme avec Outlook, je ne me rappelle plus trop la solution mais je sais qu'elle se trouve du cot de Lotus note et non pas cot PB
Bye
Pilou

----------

